# Looking for wg rp partner on kik



## Jay Tsosie (May 22, 2018)

Hi, I'm new here (^w^)/
My name's Jay, and I'm looking for someone to wg rp with me over dm (ie, kik). Just a quick one off 1x1 to sooth my recently insatiable appetite for rp.

I'm looking for either male or female feeder or feedee. Whichever one you choose, I will go the opposite (ie, if you choose to be a female feedee I'll be male feeder, etc.) 

Hmu @ OtterInFlight on kik if interested, or comment on this post and I'll _*try *_to get back to anyone interested.
(I couldn't figure out how to put a screen cap of my kik code in the thread) (°w°')


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jun 17, 2018)

Jay Tsosie said:


> Hi, I'm new here (^w^)/
> My name's Jay, and I'm looking for someone to wg rp with me over dm (ie, kik). Just a quick one off 1x1 to sooth my recently insatiable appetite for rp.
> 
> I'm looking for either male or female feeder or feedee. Whichever one you choose, I will go the opposite (ie, if you choose to be a female feedee I'll be male feeder, etc.)
> ...



hey jay I saw your post and Im pretty interested in it. the only problem however is that I dont have kik and I would rather do it on Pm. anyways pm me and tell me What you think. Im looking foward to it.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

WG is my favorite. Don't RP on FAF but good luck finding other players! :3


----------

